# 1000 ways to die "dog dead afternoon"



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so ashley called me in to the room told me i might be interested in something. she said 1000 ways to die was doing something on a apbt attack so im like yah what ever ill check it. so i go in there and they're talking about this guy trying to steal a [] dog. im like ok i can see how this goes guy trys to steal dog gets head blown off... then this lady come on screen saying [] dogs are bred to be aggressive. her name is candy clemente and shes supposed to be a pit bull trainer. this really irritated me. has any one even heard of this lady and what the heck she is spreading misinformation just for a pay check? if any one knows who this is please send me her email id like to send her some hate mail

link to the episode to view on line its about 8 minutes 50 seconds in 1000 Ways To Die | Explosions, Strange Deaths | Full Episodes | Spike | Mister Death | Season 3 | Free Full Episodes | Spike

anyways if i type any more imma end up swearing and getting a ban...

also is it me or is that an american bulldog?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I try not to watch that


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

definately didnt look like an apbt


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ok this is kinda ridiculous... i searched her name and the first result i got was "shortys pit bull rescue" shes his main handler for the dogs it never states she has any history with the dogs aside from maybe the occasional dog she trains for a movie. how the  does that make her a PIT BULL TRAINER? shes just a dog trainer. moving on i checked out the rest of the site like the history they took all their information from wikipedia.... they didnt even bother to included the american bully. i seriously feel like punting shorty and his  head of a trainer right now...cant really say i didnt see it coming though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That was an American Bulldog, no doubt! Man people are so freakin stupid!!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

we should all write in and tell them not to bash our breed witgh their outright wrong and false statement


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well atleast with the general public believing that is a pit bull no one will ever suspect my lil banana head.  haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Megan. You would really be surprised though. I got into many many arguments with people about Mack Truck. Every one on earth thought he was just a huge pit bull. I even had one stupid guy tell me that there was no such breed as an American Bulldog :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It was a bulldog and here is her site, common guys lets give her some crap for spreading false truths about our breed. I guess I am a fighter if I WP my dog and put them on treadmills....
Furry Visions Dog Training


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea she's a moron and so is Shorty! I seriously can't stand that midget and his crew of dog thieves!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My email to her......


As a self proclaimed pit bull trainer you should do more research before doing a show and talking publicly and giving false information that helps feed the fear of these dogs. Drag weighting a dog is something that can be done to work on weight pull, treadmills are for exercise. To go on national TV and say that putting dogs on treadmills is what dog fighters do give the impression that only dog fighters use mills. I am a trainer too but unlike you I have actually owned, bred, trained, and CH APBT's. I have working dogs and do many sports like Agility, Schutzhund, Weight Pull, and also do Obed, Rally, and dock diving. I work my dogs out with drag weights and treadmills, does that make me a dog fighter? True American Pit Bull Terriers are going to be dog aggressive and the dog aggression is a trait passed on. Just like a Border Collie in a field of sheep, most are going to have herding instinct it is what they were originally bred for. I breed APBT's and yes they are very dog aggressive and that is perfectly normal. I can't change they are dog aggressive by nature but through training they can easily be controlled. As a trainer yourself you should know that and understand that since you say you train pit bulls. 

The point is to go on TV and feed the fear of the public about this breed and also spread false truth about dog fighters is very unprofessional. Also the dog they used was an American Bulldog not even a pit bull.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great response Lisa!!!!! :woof: :woof:


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> It was a bulldog and here is her site, common guys lets give her some crap for spreading false truths about our breed. I guess I am a fighter if I WP my dog and put them on treadmills....
> Furry Visions Dog Training


SHAME ON YOU FOR HAVING THE AUDACITY TO EVEN WALK YOUR DOG let alone have it outside. the dog in your avatar...wheres its baby stroller? it better have just been on dirt to take the photo!!!

ok im done:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah that sucks, totally a bulldog IMO, they probably needed the pup to look bigger and "scarier". Lisa that's a good post, I was bothered by the treadmill comment as well as the others. I mean I understand that fighters use those but so don't people who want to give extra exercise...

sorry for the side note, but I find it slightly amusing I guess or just plain stupid that in the story the dog is named Michael and thief's name was Vic.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ames said:


> Yeah that sucks, totally a bulldog IMO, they probably needed the pup to look bigger and "scarier". Lisa that's a good post, I was bothered by the treadmill comment as well as the others. I mean I understand that fighters use those but so don't people who want to give extra exercise...
> 
> sorry for the side note, but I find it slightly amusing I guess or just plain stupid that in the story the dog is named Michael and thief's name was Vic.


i agree on the treadmill thing, guess cops really are murderers. they have guns.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> sorry for the side note, but I find it slightly amusing I guess or just plain stupid that in the story the dog is named Michael and thief's name was Vic.


noticed that to but im like really arent we a little to grown up for that? still chuckled a little though


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sucks that I now have to boycott 1000 ways to die, but oh well. I e-mailed the horrid 'pit bull trainer' lady, but i was polite. i am disgusted at this.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

so was i thats why i wanted to bring it to every ones attention. i thought it was bull  that they would air  like that


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are these supposed to be true stories? Or just based on? lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

true storys supposedly well based on a true story. i dont think they're every where and can catch everything on camera


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys everyone should be slamming her email with comments to let her know what she did is not something we should tolerate as pit bull fanciers.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

can you save me the typing and googling and put her email on here for me?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

[email protected]

Furry Visions Dog Training


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Furry Visions Dog Training


thanks!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

> dear candy clemente,
> 
> i recently watched the show 1000 ways to die in which as you know featured a segment about a man who was supposedly killed by an american pit bull terrier, in which you apparently the best fore most expert on american pit bull terriers they could find at a moments notice decided to go on tv and slander the breed i love. this is not ok with me what research have you done about the history of the american pit bull terrier and any working dog? not all pit bull breeders breed for "aggression" they breed for performance dog aggression just happens to be a reasult of 100+ years of breeding for matches. in that show you made statements that not only affect the breed but affect my self. drag weights are not just used by dog fighters i in fact use drag weights to keep my dog IN SHAPE and because he enjoys pulling and i dont feed fat dogs. so your statement makes me look like a dog fighter because i keep my dog in shape and AM A RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNER. further more you made a statement about dog fighters and tread mills, no your wrong i know alot of different breeders owners and trainers use this and they dont fight dogs do they? they're just responsible dog owners. but i guess since ceasar milan put a dog on a tread mill he fights his dogs... you know what really topped off this little cake of  you fed the public? YOU WENT ON NATIONAL TV AND DID A SEGMENT ON HOW THIS DOG WAS A *MAN BITER* AND HOW IT KILLED SOME ONE AND SAID THESE DOGS WHERE AGGRESSIVE NEVER ONCE SAYING WHAT THEY WHERE AGGRESSIVE TO. The fact of the matter is real breeders dont breed dogs that bite people its an unacceptable trait in these dogs and it is not tolerated. know the breed your gonna talk about dont slander it. i know your supposedly a handler at shortys rescue but just because you've handled the mutts hes rescued doesnt make you and expert on the breed. please if you educate yourself, instead of spewing ignorant  on tv. you've just lost a house hold of viewers of both pit boss and 1000 ways to die, im sure your proud of yourself.
> 
> ...


thats the email i sent... if there's a swear in it im sorry i tried to edit it out i only used synonyms for poop.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aub, that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

thank you its been brewing for the past 3 days and i finally put it to the email pretty happy with it. i dont really watch pit boss but i figured it added a lil something dramatic to it


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Anything I email to her I won't be able to post here or I'm gunna get banned loll.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Anything I email to her I won't be able to post here or I'm gunna get banned loll.


lol vip or woking dogs XD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I sent her an email


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG her reply to me was so ridiculous. Anyone else get a reply? What I also feel that she has no say over the editing of the story or how her words would be taken out of context. But seriously! She is just adding to the problem she is stating she is trying to correct. 

My email:
"I just watched 1000 ways to die where you were listed as a pit bull
"trainer". The information you are quoted to saying is false and
misleading. My healthy dog needs a lot of excersie. When there are
layers of ice all around due to mother nature, he walks on his
treadmill. Stating this is dog fighting equipment could lead to others
assuming I fight my dog when I would in no way fight him, or feel any
animal should be fought. Your statements are misleading and do
NOTHING to help the postive image this breed desperatly needs. having
so called experts offer advice that is lies it NOT helping the
situation. And the dog they used is not even a APBT. Its an American bull dog.
How could you appear on a show that is completely deceiving and
lying? The breed is hardly ever an APBT when there are attacks, they
are just blamed and labeled if it "resembles" a APBT and its a mutt."

her reply: 
"If you feel you have to defend your training methods than that is your problem.
Never said anything to slander pits, this was a dog who's space was violated and just happened to be a pit bull, not my fault they used a different breed, by the way it was an American Bull Dog, they did that on their own. 
Only stated the facts about dogs bred for fighting who are bred to be dog aggressive and not human aggressive.
I defend pit bulls every time there is a dog attack and the news defaults to a pit bull in their narrative, I have called television stations and complained."


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

> [email protected] to me
> show details 5:56 PM (2 minutes ago)
> I did not slander the breed, only presented facts about the dogs, this was not about dog fighting it was based on an idiot who wandered into a dog's space and just so happened to be a pit bull and any dog would feel the need to defend it's space.
> Fighting dogs are forced into dog on dog aggression, not human aggression.
> ...





> you did slander the breed and im calling you out. you still never stated any research you have done. aside from working with mutts at shortys rescue what else have you done? you clearly do not understand this breed and it shows in your bio on shortys website these dogs are not your main focus and you should not be one to speak about these dogs if you dont properly research the animals. the only people that FORCE these dogs into aggression is these stupid "butt" back yard breeders and back yard fighters. you dont know a god darn thing about these dogs. would you like me to quote you? "THESE DOGS ARE BRED TO BE AGGRESSIVE" that came out of your mouth. and then you say they're forced to be aggressive you're back peddling mainly because you know your wrong. THOSE WERE NOT FACTS. you know if you even bothered to get real experience with real american pit bull terriers instead of these mutts shorty STEALS on the streets of LA then you'd know that apbts get stolen every day and they dont need a tranquilizer or anything to steal the dam dog because these dogs are not meant to be HUMAN AGGRESSIVE in which you lead viewers to believe they were. go learn about real game dogs not these 80 lbs mutts shorty steals. can you even list any real apbt blood lines? and you last response was bad business you need to represent yourself as business person and be respectful of others at all times when your trainer now you just lost any referals i would give you and if any one brings you up ill tell them to go else where.
> 
> warm regards
> aubrey j lee


i like heckling her she's dumb... XD


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> omg her reply to me was so ridiculous. Anyone else get a reply? What i also feel that she has no say over the editing of the story or how her words would be taken out of context. But seriously! She is just adding to the problem she is stating she is trying to correct.
> 
> My email:
> "i just watched 1000 ways to die where you were listed as a pit bull
> ...


they werent fact gosh this woman is soooo ridiculous


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> they werent fact gosh this woman is soooo ridiculous


right! unbelievable! at least say the program edited it out and she is pissed at the results herself, not defend the show. ugh. and I liked watching Pit Boss sometimes, lol. Oh well....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames said:


> right! unbelievable! at least say the program edited it out and she is pissed at the results herself, not defend the show. ugh. and I liked watching Pit Boss sometimes, lol. Oh well....


well im not gonna lie a group of little people is amusing only reason i watch it, sorry if this statement offends any little people that might be a part of this forum. but i can go around town and see little people like twice a week here in la. his shows on because he is a little person, other wise his opp would have just faded away.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

ames said:


> right! unbelievable! at least say the program edited it out and she is pissed at the results herself, not defend the show. ugh. and I liked watching Pit Boss sometimes, lol. Oh well....


:/ I watched pitboss too. I might email shorty lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> :/ I watched pitboss too. I might email shorty lol


email him one less account for her business is one leason learned... i would but i already stated that hes a dog stealler. but you should also email her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lisa have you gotten a reply?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

just found Talk About Pit Boss : Animal Planet


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

> [email protected] to me
> show details 7:09 PM (52 minutes ago)
> Really? Be respectful after you insult me? I don't need you or your referrals. So keep your phoney "warm regards".
> 
> ...





> Aubrey Lee to CCCRyder
> show details 8:01 PM (1 minute ago)
> how did i insult you? miss you are delusional. you are not an expert on any breed. you may not have to prove anything to me but you just proved how stupid and ignorant you are as a person and so called animal lover. and the fact that you choose not to answer any of the questions i asked show how ignorant you are about the breed.
> 
> ...


i really think im to the point where i wont get a response from her... also what the hell kinda business does she run where she doesnt need referrals. i'm not a ceasar milan fan but atleast he kinda knows his


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

my email to her. and if anyone has a way to contact shorty let me know.

As the owner of two very loving American Pitbull Terriors I was very stunned at the way you protrayed this wonderful breed on 1000's ways to die. You very obviously do not care about the negativity surronding these dogs. You used an opportunity to speak about this breed on national TV to make them out to be killers. The show should have found a real trainer with real knowledge on the breed to speak true facts. This breed does NOT need any more negative attention surronding it nor does it need people like you getting on national television and slandering it. I'm suprised that after this show aired that Shorty would still have you as a "trainer" considering he is trying to promote a positive image for the breed. 

-Kelsey


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the only thing i got for you is a mailing address

The following address is a mailing address only and
not our physical address!

Corporate Mailing Address Only
7095 Hollywood Blvd., #816
Hollywood, CA 90028

aslo heres her shorty rescue email

[email protected]

and shortys fb?

http://www.facebook.com/ShortyRossi

idk if its legit or not


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously pit boss is a freakin joke. Dog rescue/little person talent agency???? WTF kinda  is that. And I can't stand how ignorant he is. One episode I watched he freakin stole someones dog when they weren't home cause their was no food bowl down and he said the dog was skinny. First off I'm not sure about the rest of you but I do not free feed my dog. He has a set schedule and a set amount that he is feed every day. The second thing wrong here was they dog was in perfect condition. I'm so sick of people thinking just cause our dogs aren't fat they must not be healthy or taken care of. If that was me and he broke into my house and took my dog I sue the  outta that little guy and punt him like a football. You can't just steal a dog cause you think it's not fat enough, that's just messed up!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i know there was an episode where he road along with a guy from long beach aspca and they knocked on this little old ladys door and the asked to look at the dog and he was complaining that it was to skinny. the dog was CONDITIONED, i only wish i had a dog that looked that good, and im sittin there like really? this is how a dog should look at its peak. any ways i get a kick outta little people only reason i watched the show in the first place. but hulk hogan has a new show comin out about little wresting seems like its all win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG right, the commercial for Hulks new show had me laughing so hard I just about fell of the side of my bed. 
Oh man you would have loved to be here. My friend just got married and he had a huge bachelor/bachelorette party. One of our friends is super freaked out by little people, so he ordered a special, little stripper to give him a lap dance. OMG the look on his face was priceless!!!!!! He ran out almost crying and refused to get out of his car for like 20 mins lol it was so freakin funny.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> OMG right, the commercial for Hulks new show had me laughing so hard I just about fell of the side of my bed.
> Oh man you would have loved to be here. My friend just got married and he had a huge bachelor/bachelorette party. One of our friends is super freaked out by little people, so he ordered a special, little stripper to give him a lap dance. OMG the look on his face was priceless!!!!!! He ran out almost crying and refused to get out of his car for like 20 mins lol it was so freakin funny.


lol how is any one scared of some one half their size? lol i so would have loved to be there XD lol idda made it rain


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was super funny. OMG he looked like he was gunna  his pants and then die loll.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> It was super funny. OMG he looked like he was gunna  his pants and then die loll.


dont people clear their bowls right before they die anyways?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL yup south park tells us so it must be true


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol well i cant argue against that...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She agreed with me in my email and said she did not state some of those things in such a way and suggested the show incorrectly edited her statements. Which I know a lot of shows do. She also agreed that the dog in the video was no APBT.

And I agree Krystal, that show drives me nuts. It's so put on in a lot of parts it's bloody annoying. 

And I don't think CM knows his stuff, considering he put a DA Pit Bull in a whole group of dogs, ignored the warning signs of a possible fight. Then when they did he pulled them off.... you don't pull on two dogs who have the other dog's flesh in their mouth. Wtf bro? .... I should shut up on that topic XD Man drives me nuts.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol well i cant argue against that...


OMG that walmart episode had me rollin!!! Man I can't wait till it comes back on


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

she's still not taking accountability for her actions she should just flat out say it to every one that emailed her instead of beating around the bush. but im glad you got a some what positive response.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

kg420 said:


> OMG that walmart episode had me rollin!!! Man I can't wait till it comes back on


i need to get a me a little kenny stuffy i can give to tt. he already destoryed butters and kyle.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I have a kenny and a kyle  There the big ones that talk. I need the cartman that says, "hell yea I want cheesey poofs!!" loll


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

As I have experienced first hand professional video editing, I don't jump to conclusions. I've had my own statements manipulated in a news report and there's no way you could tell unless you were experienced in digital stuff. 

And LOL! I love South Park XD So much


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

yes but like ames said


> at least say the program edited it out and she is pissed at the results herself


 but she ended up defending it. she just bein saying that im wrong and blah blah blah. if a show makes you look stupid defend yourself from the show. dont do it the other way around and defend everything you said on the show.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> yes but like ames said but she ended up defending it. She just bein saying that im wrong and blah blah blah. If a show makes you look stupid defend yourself from the show. Dont do it the other way around and defend everything you said on the show.


word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol my uncles friends nick named gobbles, but he kinda looks like those turkeys in the old cartoons... timmaaay.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Timmaaaaaaaayy!!!!! livila timmmmay!!!!!!!!

OMG did you see the one with Timmy's parents all yellin, "Richard!!!!!", "Helen!!!!!!!" OMG so freakin funny!!!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

no but my uncles got most of em taped lol imma have to ask him if he has it next time i see him then go dust off the vhs player


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that one is the best!!!! Its about ADD and the lords of the underworld loll

here's a link

Project Free TV - Watch 'Southpark Season 4 Episode 4' on Videobb for free


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i think my favorite was the one where they where cheesing. and kenny and kyles dad fought in the sand box. lol i've seen that one its awesome


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Major Boobage was one of the best!!!!!!! Ryan and I laughed so freakin hard at that one. Dude he's cheesein his brains out!!!!! loll. I think the one where Cartman's hand is Jennifer Lopez made me laugh the hardest, the end when he's all, "Mitch Conner!!!" OMG I swear I almost died laughing. Taco, taco, burrito, burrito, taco taco


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

oh god i remember that episode it was ridiculous XD. 

any one else got a response from this this lady?


----------

